# My old girl died



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Well it finally happened, my old girl finally got up and left. 
Didn't make a sound, didn't make a stink. Just left in the middle of the night. We've been together for so long I forgot when I got her home and unwrapped her & eyeballed her charms for the first time. She was a true champ even though I kept her under the table for most of her life. But she enjoyed the scenery. Never complained. Just hung out and performed her duties faithfully. Every time I wanted something she would turn on instantly. Zero to sixty in a flash. Occasionally I'd take her out and clean her up. Put her on the bench upside down and checked her out.

But now my dilemma. Do I open her up, do an autopsy. Or just let her go and rest in peace?

My girl---- Hitachi M12V.

Does anyone remember bypassing their speed control? I have white in from the switch, black out to a crimp terminal that joins a white, and a thin yellow that goes to the switch. So my guess is that the yellow goes away and the white in goes to the crimped white.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Showing your girl in various stages of undress is not very gentlemanly......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So many unpostable puns...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

resurrect...

pop the speed control knob off then underneath, in the potted unit, there is a small variable resistor. The common problem with these gadgets is that the wipers don't make good contact with the resistive arc-strip they swipe around. Pressing on them usually diagnoses this - it works or stops working etc. Lo and behold, pressure on the VR may cure the problem. place a couple of tiny rubber washers on the face of the VR so that they come between the circular knob and the VR - padding, if you like. When you press the control knob back on, the VR is now under a little pressure. it may start working again...

plan ''B''...

the small yellow wire is a feedback wire into the controller and doesn't need to be hooked back up to anything. The wire from the switch goes directly to the wire from the motor.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

I forgot to mention---the old girl trips the circuit breaker upon startup. the motor spins for a millisecond then the breaker trips. But no smell whatsoever.

@ stick pressing/turning/cursing at the yellow wheel (potentiometer) doesn't help. So I guess plan B is the go-to operation.

After thought!!! How about a shot of contact cleaner on/into the pot to dissolve any carbon. Guess It can't hurt & I am talking contact cleaner here---not canned air.
I remembered all the warning you gave me about that stuff!

She served me well!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

smitty10101 said:


> I forgot to mention---the old girl trips the circuit breaker upon startup. the motor spins for a millisecond then the breaker trips. But no smell whatsoever.
> 
> @ stick pressing/turning/cursing at the yellow wheel (potentiometer) doesn't help. So I guess plan B is the go-to operation.
> 
> ...


or get you a Bosch..


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Stick486 said:


> or get you a Bosch..


Got 2 of 'em one brand new still in the box & a used one.
I put the used one in the table but for whatever reason, I couldn't route a straight groove(!?!?) so I took it out & put in a PC693.

Will be looking @ the Bosch's problem, or mine, sometime this week


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

not the Bosch's...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

So, did you find a short you could fix on your woman or will you looking for a new love named Ms. Bosch? This is like a murder mystery and I gotta know the ending!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I have the trim Bosch, and while it's nice, I think I like my DeWalt better. (Of course, all my routers are trim routers now, since full-size is too cumbersome with my sign making.)

The comments I could make on the opening post, I'll try and remain lady-like and keep quiet.... (for now) :lol: but oh, the comments I could make...


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Autopsy! Check the brushes. Open it up and check out the cord with an ohm meter. Cords go bad next to the tool and at the plug end.
....or write a country 'my wife left me and my router died' kinda song.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> Autopsy!
> ....or write a country 'my wife left me and my router died' kinda song.


as long as he doesn't sing it....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> Autopsy!
> Check the brushes. Open it up and check out the cord with an ohm meter. Cords go bad next to the tool and at the plug end.


he has all of the trouble shooting PDF's...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

New member M00sie had his two quit because of the speed control. He opted to move forward to something newer. I checked to see if there any critical parts I might need besides the speed control and it, the armature, and the plunge base are the only 3 items you can't still get. Even collets are available. If the speed control goes on mine I'll probably just bypass it. I took the V model out of my table when I got my V2 model. It is way better for table use.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I took the V model out of my table when I got my V2 model. It is way better for table use.


Chuck what makes it better in your eyes. Just wanting to know.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

ranman said:


> Autopsy!#1 Check the brushes.
> #2 Open it up and check out the cord with an ohm meter. Cords go bad next to the tool and at the plug end.
> #3....or write a country 'my wife left me and my router died' kinda song.



#1 Did that first off. They appear to be ok, about 1" in length IIRC
#2 Didn't think of that. Will look into it
#3 Not a big fan of C&W music. I can tolerate it for about 1/2 hr @ a clip. I can usually tolerate OLD cowboy music better. Just shows how old I really am. Alsp, I'm laying off commenting on the title proposed in lieu of self preservation.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Stick486 said:


> he has all of the trouble shooting PDF's...


Damm right. It took me over 1 hr to get that original message & photos put together for posting.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well Smitty if you're half as good a troubleshooter as you are a writer you'll have this licked in no time.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

My m12v has started acting up a little lately speed control issue. I am going to give sticks idea a try. Maybe some contact cleaner on the pot. I used CRC contact cleaner https://www.homedepot.com/p/CRC-QD-11-oz-Contact-Cleaner-02130-6/202262505 when I was in the Ham Radio business. I hope I don't have to retire mine she has been a good friend for many many years.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I have the trim Bosch, and while it's nice, I think I like my DeWalt better. (Of course, all my routers are trim routers now, since full-size is too cumbersome with my sign making.)
> 
> The comments I could make on the opening post, I'll try and remain lady-like and keep quiet.... (for now) :lol: but oh, the comments I could make...


Oh, that is good of you Barb, How long can you hold it back? LOL
Herb


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> The comments I could make on the opening post, I'll try and remain lady-like and keep quiet.... (for now) :lol: but oh, the comments I could make...


Barb I was going to send you a PM but decided to do this in the open


Hopefully, I didn't offend you. While I was doing the original post my brain (?) was not thinking about this not being a male-oriented forum, my MSP kicking in (Male Shovenist Pig). So since that time I've come to realize (wake up to) that there are several females that are on here. 

So if I offended anyone I apologize. 

My original post was done for some levity and to lighten my grief for losing my favorite router. In these politically correct times what pronoun do we associate with our tools? He, She, ??? "IT" just doesn't seem to convey the close relationship, trust, need, we have with them.

Again, Sorry if I offened you.

smitty


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

smitty10101 said:


> Chuck what makes it better in your eyes. Just wanting to know.


The V2 can be adjusted from above the table if you drill a hole large enough for a 13 mm socket to go through in the right spot. I use that socket on a 3/8" drive mechanics speeder wrench. The only way you could adjust it faster is by motorizing it. The speeder wrench also gives me a good idea of how much I'm adjusting. The V2 also has a slightly wider throat than the V. When I used a panel raising bit with the V it wouldn't go through the throat and I had a clamp a sheet of 1/4" panel onto my table so the profile wouldn't be too high. The V2 also comes with plugs on the end of the plunge tubes for removing the springs. No need to take the base off, just the plastic sub base which you will anyway when you mount it. The V2 also has a unique plunge system. It uses a half nut arrangement that changes with a lever similar to the column lock. In one position the nut engages and then you can use the threaded rod to adjust height which is how you leave it for the table. In plunge mode you disengage the half nut and it pushes up and down freely. (A word of warning: never try to lift a V2 by the adjusting knob. It just pops on and off, VOE.) I added a remote switch to mine so that I only need to reach under to unlock the column lock if I need to adjust.

I was looking yesterday and they are still available. I think it was CPO I saw it for $280. It has the same collet as a Bosch 1617 and I was having issues with bits getting stuck in the collet which I've read others had issues with too so I changed it out with a Musclechuck which is way easier to use anyway. There isn't one made for a V model but there is for the V2 which also fits the VC and I think the VE has the same one too.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Smitty; generally not a lot of 'triggering' around here, other than the ones on the power tools.
(I was having a brain freeze here; I couldn't think of "trigger" without coming up with 'unhinged'.  )


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

smitty10101 said:


> Barb I was going to send you a PM but decided to do this in the open
> 
> 
> Hopefully, I didn't offend you. While I was doing the original post my brain (?) was not thinking about this not being a male-oriented forum, my MSP kicking in (Male Shovenist Pig). So since that time I've come to realize (wake up to) that there are several females that are on here.
> ...


Maybe I'm a male chauvinist too but I didn't see that as derogatory. To me it implied something that was quite dear and important to you just like our wives are to us. Something that would be hard to live without.


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

*M12v*

Its such a shame that an otherwise bullet proof router is nothing more then a piece of junk just because some non repairable or un-replaceable electronic part goes poof, or whatever. I had (have) posted in the marketplace to give away parts for the 2 scrappers I have. The only bite I had was from one of our members who had the misfortune of dropping his & needed a replacement plunger base. I mailed it, but haven't heard back.
I tried popping the little yellow wheel off one of mine, but all I did was pull the whole stem out. No way that's going to go back in again. Next thought was to see if there was a different spot to drill in to where I could spray some of that contact cleaner. Another exercise in futility. At my age, I think my only hope is that at least one of the 3 I have left will last until I no longer am able to use it.:smile: Paul


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Smitty; I couldn't think of "trigger" without coming up with 'unhinged'.  )


They go hand in hand...
in Smitty's defense...

No matter what happens or is said, someone will find a way to take it way too seriously...
or make themselves insulted/offended by it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cherryville chuck said:


> maybe i'm a male chauvinist too but i didn't see that as derogatory. To me it implied something that was quite dear and important to you just like our wives are to us. Something that would be hard to live without.


agreed..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Maybe I'm a male chauvinist too but I didn't see that as derogatory. To me it implied something that was quite dear and important to you just like our wives are to us. Something that would be hard to live without.



That's the way I read it too...his post portrayed his love for that router...I, too, have often described the ultimate demise of some favorite thing of mine in much the same way...especially if I've spent a lot of time in restoration. When the original engine bit the dust (can I say that?) in my 64 Vette, I had a formal eulogy complete with a couple of bottles of VO. One shot went into the carburater... But I felt much better when I slapped in a 4-bolt Grumpy Jenkins 350 build...

Moral of the story...? @smitty10101 Go out and get yourself a new one...you deserve it...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

M00sie1945 said:


> Its such a shame that an otherwise bullet proof router is nothing more then a piece of junk just because some non repairable or un-replaceable electronic part goes poof, or whatever. I had (have) posted in the marketplace to give away parts for the 2 scrappers I have. The only bite I had was from one of our members who had the misfortune of dropping his & needed a replacement plunger base. I mailed it, but haven't heard back.
> I tried popping the little yellow wheel off one of mine, but all I did was pull the whole stem out. No way that's going to go back in again. Next thought was to see if there was a different spot to drill in to where I could spray some of that contact cleaner. Another exercise in futility. At my age, I think my only hope is that at least one of the 3 I have left will last until I no longer am able to use it.:smile: Paul


I'm still thinking about parts Paul but the only part I can think of needing might be a collet and I'm not sure if those ones ever fail.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

smitty10101 said:


> My original post was done for some levity and to lighten my grief for losing my favorite router. In these politically correct times what pronoun do we associate with our tools? He, She, ??? "IT" just doesn't seem to convey the close relationship, trust, need, we have with them.


Politically Correct...... Life Partner


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Marco said:


> Politically Correct...... *Life* Partner


Let's not give SWMBO any ideas, eh! :surprise:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Oh, that is good of you Barb, How long can you hold it back? LOL
> Herb


I don't know Herb... the teeth marks are gettin' deep in my tongue, and it's burstin' to come out.... LOL


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@smitty10101 trust me; it's hard to offend me. My comments would have been straight from the gutter :lol: I am the most UNpolitically correct person around; I can out swear, and put a sailor to shame. I can make just about any man blush, if I want... (don't know if I ever mentioned it here, but when I was 19, I worked at a local adult book store - with what we called "peep shows" in the back of one of them) So my mind is perpetually dirty... no hope for me - ever :lol:

No, I was not offended in the least... I actually was gonna ask a question about the scenery and her duties from under the table, is all....

@Herb Stoops my "lady-like" status didn't have a chance... sorry LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

smitty10101 said:


> My original post was done for some levity and to lighten my grief for losing my favorite router. In these politically correct times *what pronoun do we associate with our tools?* He, She, ??? "IT" just doesn't seem to convey the close relationship, trust, need, we have with them.
> 
> smitty


what ever your heart desires...
they're your tools...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

smitty10101 said:


> In these politically correct times what pronoun do we associate with our tools? He, She, ??? "IT" just doesn't seem to convey the close relationship, trust, need, we have with them.



My stand is "my tools, I call 'em whatever I want"...:grin:...On a serious note, I typically use the traditional...if it's got a motor or engine, it's a "her" or "she"...if it holds tools, it's a "her" or "she"...my Walker Turner drill press "her"/"she"...my Darra James "her"/"she"...you get the point...

On the other hand, my screwdriver is a "he"...every time it slips or doesn't fit properly it's "son of a b#$%&" so it must be a "he"...Now my hammer is a "thing"...at least when it reaches for my thumb or finger..."*&^% of @#$% hammer!"

I'll need to go through my inventory to see if there's anything alien in there...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I am selective with my admirations - the 925 DeWalt radial arm does dados and is ‘she’ is one sweet saw. The GWI DeWalt does the crosscutting and ‘he’ is clean cut dependable. The TS is loud and cantankerous and ‘he‘ needs a lot of attention. The Bosch router requires a lot of attention as to how you work with ‘her’. The smaller tools - battery powered drills and drivers, Japanese handsaws, etc. - are more like ‘kids’ who are always hanging around wanting to be used a lot.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

I never personify my tools, cars or what have you. They're just "it". But if they talk back, they go to the dark corner.


----------

